# IceMan Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)




----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

very nice but id get rid of the "shine thru" on his body


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™ said:


> very nice but id get rid of the "shine thru" on his body


I was thinking the same but i really like it its like he is starting to burn up..


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I was thinking the same but i really like it its like he is starting to burn up..


i agree but you should do something with it cuz the lines makes it obvious that its the background


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice man. You hardly ever see Liddell sigs that don't involve some sort of blue lol.

Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice work as expected. You are really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## FracturedSkull (Nov 22, 2009)

Man, I wish I could use this! Great work!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


>


 
Its like Nikos knew Iceman was gonna be returning, before they even announced it...Looks good man.......I'll pay for a custom sig???


----------

